# New Things!



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

ok i haven't posted in awhile, i have been pretty busy! I couldn't be happier with my doggy business! 

here's some of the things i have sold! i still have some orders that need to be filled.  






































ahh! more to come... **pajamas/raincoats currently under construction**


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:wave: 
I love the cozy hoodies, it must be cozy the dogs fallen asleep? LOL :lol: 
Beautifully modeled


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wowowowow I loveeeeeee that hoody!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

very nice!! i love all three models :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I lovvvvvvvvve that hoodie sooooo much  :wave:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

well thanks everyone! i looove the hooides too! somebody specially requested one and i thought it was an excellant idea, so i'm going to make it a regular item. 

oh and i only have one baby! hehe Tundra is in every picture (you are just seeing her from different angles). it can be confusing because in some pictures you can't see her eye patch.


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

i love them all, especially the hoodie!!
is there a website we can order from or eBay shop or something?

and do you take color requests?

i never see solid dark colors anywhere, i am starting to think i am either weird, or goth, or... mmmh, isn't it the same thing anyways?! :shock: :lol: LOL

Black. Brown. Possible? Price? Ship to Canada?  :wave: Thanks!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

would you do the hoodie in black? Do you ship to uk?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i would have a hoodie too if u ship to Uk


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: Your chi is gorgeous, I l*ove* her eye patch! I would order from you if you ship to the Uk as well.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Me too, I love the patch eye... your dog is cute.


----------

